# Anyone testing on or around 10th Oct?



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,

I have just returned from Spain where I had a FET yesterday,(my final 2 embies survived the defrost remarkably well!) so I am now officially in the 2ww! Testing on 10th October - seems a long, long way off!

I am very nervous for this one. I had a Doppler ultrasound done, which measures the blood circulation to the uterus, and the result was not too great. I measured 3.19, and my clinic prefers a reading of under 3. (Clinics vary in this, some say under 3.2).

After much deliberation we went ahead with the FET, as we had travelled all that way and my reading was only a little too high. The clinic has also given me medication to lower my level. However, I feel that our dream of a BFP seems rather distant. 

That said, I've always been a bit of a gambler, and so I'll take the risk. Who knows - stranger things have happened! I'll keep taking the medication, keep doing all the right things and most importantly - keep the hope alive!

Lots and lots of   to all those in their 2ww, here's hoping for plenty of BFP's!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi ladyblue

I'm also testing on that day. The waiting is driving me a bit mad already. I am at work today and finding it so hard to concentrate. I've been having mild AF type pains and twinges for days, but I'm sure this is the result of egg collection and transfer and the cyclogest. I just really want to know - i want to fast forward two weeks so that I can find out. Patience has never been my greatest virtue. 

We had two embies put back on Monday, one 7 cell and one 8. They were grade 1 and grade 2. This was a great result for us as our first cycle was abandoned and this time I was slow to respond. We got 3 eggs in the end. It was such a relief to get to transfer! 

Sending lots of   and    for you,

Roo
x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Roo,

Wow, your eggs sound like they were really good quality, which must have pleased you!  

I'm also getting aches and twinges, mainly on my left side. I agree with you, that it is probably a result of the procedure itself, but I can't help but hope it is a positive sign, as I don't recall geeting these twinges on my last two attempts! 

I have read so many posts on this, it seems that everyone gets them regardless of whether they go on to have a   or a  . So I'm just going to try to stay positive for now!

I'm sure we'll both have good days and bad days in this 2ww, but the day we know for sure will be here soon enough! So here's wishing you loads of     and    

Keep in touch!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Ladyblue and Roo.....welcome to the 2ww 

I'm going to leave you the link for the 2ww list. I've added you to it and you're very welcome to join all the others chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37612.msg456989#msg456989

Good luck to you both......hope it flies by as unstressfully as possible 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladyblue ,
im testing on the 8th and also feeling a bit not confident.
i have Clomid/IUI biy my PCOS is so bad i am having a lot of symptoms and i only grow one follie and its very small.
So lets stick together this month  

Where in spain are you having treatment?
Im from Alicante, hope the weather was good for you!

Is it cheaper there or do people go there  cos theres a smaller waiting list?
Sorry im a nosy parker eh!!!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi NatalieB,

No, you're not being nosy, you're just being chatty and friendly!

I've been going to Institut Marques in Barcelona, mainly because there is no waiting list there. I have been on the waiting list over here for about 3 years, and still haven't reached the top! 

I notice that we have been on similar cycles - I have also had 2 BFN's in July and Agust - let's hope this is 3rd time lucky for both of us    

I've been quite upbeat and happy the last few days  , because I managed to convince myself that I have been feeling symptoms that I hadn't had in my last 2 negative cycles. Therefore this must be a positive!! Weird thinking, I know - blame it on the medication!  

However I have had a pants day today - feeling down for no particular reason    I suppose this is typical of the dreaded 2ww - thought I'd be used to it by now! Ah well, only a week to go - less for you 'tho!

Yes, let's stick together! Sending you loads of   

ladyblue
    x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good morning Ladyblue,

Just popped in to wish you a better day today,
I have the day off today and i normally sit around thinking(which is not good on 2ww!) so have booked to have my hair cut today and am gonna spend money i dont have 
Im well up for sticking together, you ladies are lovely on here!

Another nosy parker question, "why are you called lady Blue"


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello Ladyblue and NatalieB

Can i please join you gals before i completely loose it alltogether!?

I have been given two different dates for testing - Consultant told me 8th October and the nurse said the 10th - good to know they are all singing from the same hymn sheet isnt it! LOL Might opt for the 9th instead!

I go from thinking positively to convincing myself it has failed in a matter of minutes.  Yesterday i was SO emotional and pretty much cried at everything!

I hope you are both having a good day today.

Lots of     to you both

Amandax


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ajax,
Good luck with testing, i am gonna wait for AF i think although i probably wont be able to wait!
Maybe we should all do it together?
I have just come back from hairdresser(had a Clomid moment) and have had my long hair cut into a bob!!!!!
Think i will wake up in tears tomorrow, "what on earth have i done"!!!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ajax and NatalieB,


Ajax, I can't believe you've been given 2 different dates! From so called professionals aswell! No wonder you're confused!  
I think testing on the 9th sounds like a good compromise, but will you be able to stop yourself testing on the earlier date?  

I know what you mean about being emotional. I don't know how I can react so differently every day. Up, then down, positive then negative. I usually have my emotions well under control, so it is very strange to be such a prisoner of my own emotions! I work with a bunch of blokes, so you can imagine how understanding and supportive they are! I think one of these days I will LITERALLY bite all of their heads off!!!!  

Nat, I love your expression 'a Clomid moment!' Mind you, looking at your photo, I think you would suit any haircut, so I'm sure your bob is fine.  
To answer your question, ladyblue is just a name I made up - so many others had already been taken. I suppose it's because I feel blue about being childless, and I would like to be called a 'Lady!' (The lads at work usually have a whole lot of other names they call me - only kidding!)  

Anyway, as to the testing date, I am due to have a blood test done on the 10th, at 11am. They will then phone the result to me, a few hours later. Previously I have done a HPT, and I swore I wouldn't do that again. 
Also, I am away this weekend (in sunny Cardiff) at a friends 40th bash, and if I have a BFN before that, I don't think I will be able to pick myself up and be the life and soul of the party, as everyone expects! 
So I'm thinking that I may do a HPT on Sunday evening, when we return from our trip away. At least that will give me some time to get my head round a BFN, before having to break the news to all and sundry - sometimes I wish we hadn't been so open with everyone, it seems like the whole world wants to be kept informed!

So, Ajax, if you are thinking of testing on that date, maybe we could IM each other or something? Only if you want to, of course.

Anyway ladies, here's to trying to be positive and all that, fingers crossed for all of us  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello again girls

Natalie, i am sure your hair looks lovely - its probably just another "clomid" moment making you doubt it!


Ladyblue - i am so pleased that its not just me being a complete emotional wreck!  Today i have decided it has not worked because i feel slight AF pains and have been knicker checking for most of day - i did warn you that i was close to losing the plot!

Also worked out that i only have enough cyclogest (wonderful stuff huh?!) to last until saturday which gives me a headache.  It it is -ve saturday, then it may be too early, if it is +ve then i need to keep taking them but if i get another box in the house then i feel like it is bad luck.  For example, everytime i buy a HPT, AF appears in all its glory.  Think im trying reverse phsycology!  Mind you, last time we did IUI, i bought boxes and boxes of tampax in a bid to keep it away and that clearly did not work!Ok ive lost it  

This is my 1st IVF but my DH says this is our 3rd time lucky as out 1st IUI was cancelled and the 2nd one did not work so technically this is tx number 3.  As for trsting date - jury it still out on this - i wont and will NOT have a HPT in the house in advance as i never made it to test date last time which was devestating in my opinion. But will probably opt for saturday if Af does not rear its ugly self just so that if i test there will be an ever so slight chance of it being positive.

Where abouts is everyone based?  Not that i am going to appear at your place fro dinner but i too am very nosey!  Im in Middlesex.

Luv to all
Amandax


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

I welcomed the AF type pain I had in the first few days, 'cos I didn't have that the last two times, so perversely I thought it a good sign!

Those pains have gone now, and I just feel a little heavy and bloated. Mind you, I'm not sure that it isn't just wind!

I know what you mean about tempting fate, we just don't seem able to win, do we?!

I'm based in East London, near the Essex border, and you're welcome for dinner any time - so long as you like take aways!  

   to us all!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

evening lady blue and amanda,

Thanks for being so kind about my hair, i think i just need to get used to it.
DH didnt seem keen on it, if i had soon him in a pair of heels and nothing else he would have loved it(thats men for ya!) 

im gonna be nosy again....... Lady blue what do you do for a living?

Amanda , im in hertfordshire, where are you having treatment?

Im on the "crying for no reason" stage now with AF pains how are you guys? have you both had same treatment? ive had IUI.

Amanda, i nearly brought tampax today to try and trick AF 
This may be out 3rd time lucky too.

     

Glad im cycling with you both.x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Evenin' all,

If I said that whilst bending my knees with my hands clasped behind my back, and wearing a rather fetching hat, would you be able to guess what I do for a living?!!!!  

I'm doing ED in Barcelona (no waiting list). This last attempt was a FET, so I am on a medicated cycle, which means   shouldn't make an appearance until I stop the medication. Believe me, the amount of medication I'm taking, in every orifice, means I should be rattling around! Nice!

ladyblue
    x

Ps. Hope you still want to be buddies, after realising what I do for a living!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

AHHHH your a stripper! I thought so  now i get the lady blue!!!! 
Im a makeup consultant please be my friend still, i dont look like a drag queen i promise! 
Your tx sounds full on? I dont know what any of it means?
I used to live in waltham abbey in essex where abouts are you, im coming for tea immediatly (im Starvin as normal!) 

You still around Roo, are you ok?


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually, I hadn't thought about the ladyblue connection to work!
Must have been subconscious! Or unconscious, depending on how much I had had to drink the night before!!

As for the stripping, only in my dim and distant past, and again depending on the wicked effect of alcohol!  

I live in Wanstead, not a million miles from Waltham Forest!

For dinner tonight we are mostly having Beef Strogonoff, and you're very welcome - I always cook far too much! And if you're so starving, maybe it's a sign -  you're eating for two?!

As for the abbreviations, basically I need donor eggs, and so have gone to Spain for them. We got 6 fertilised eggs, froze 4 and had 2 fresh transferred into my uterus - BFN. Then had 2 of the frozen embryos transferred - BFN. These are the last of the frosties, so fingers crossed, 3rd time lucky, like you!  

Keep in touch, I want to know all the ins and outs of how you're feeling, daily reports mind you!!  

And ditto from me!

ladyblue
    x

Ps. Roo and Pink Angel, are you reading this post? Would love to hear from you again. How's it going with you?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I are mostly been eating chicken satay salad.
But am loveing beef!!! 
Keep me up to date with you too!
Dave just walked in and said" your hair looks lovely sweetheart," me thinks he has been speaking to female at work.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG Ladyblue - i have never known a real stripper!!!!!   Do you do pole dancing aswell??!!LOL
Oh and i love take-aways - can we do chinese - love crispy duck!! Infact - everyone round to mine  - i know a great take away 5 minutes from me who do cook to order eat as much as you like!!  Oh yum!

Natalie - you are sooo lucky that your DH noticed your new hair do for a start!!  Mind you if my DH walked in with me waering no clothes he would probably think i was having a hot flush!!  Oh and i love the idea of a make over party!!!!LOL

I am having treatment at the Portland Hospital.  Not the cheapest in the world but probably the most convienent for me - 20 minutes on the tube.  Dh also works in centeral London so it is easy for him to get to appointments.  

I imagine Ladyblue that you also went through the original IVF process - we had ICSI aswell because we only had 4 vials of frozen swimmers and we were trying to optimise our chances.  I had 8 good quality eggs and originally 5 embryos - 2 put back - 1 grade 1 with 8 cells and 1 grade 2 with 7 cells or Nelly and Kelly as they are known!!  One other went onto develop but the other 2 stopped and the clinic would not freeze just one   So we have no frosties left to fall back on but i say here and now that if this fails, i would without a doubt go through it all again.  I found it far easier than i ever imagined - i am a REAL woose and was terrified about IVF full stop but i am so proud i managed it even with a needle phobia!!!  
As you have prob read from my signature my DH has had cancer twice and never imagined being alive, let alone being able to have a biological child of his own.  Makes all my fears seem utterly pointless really, so as long as they let me continue doing IVF then i will!! 
Oh i sound so brave and positive tonight........that wont last long!

Luv and   to you both
Amanda x


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey sorry to butt in, but do you mind if i join in too ? you all seem fun, and Ive already been speaking to natasha. x
I am on the 2ww, testing on 12th oct. I had ivf, and stimmed for a extra week too, at first it didnt go too well, but the result was good I got 12 eggs in the end, and 9 fertalised, I had 2 Grade 1 Embies put back, both 4 cell. no frosties  tho, as the other embies were grades 2 & 3, and my clinic wont freeze unless u have at LEAST 3 grade 1's.
I am also on the aug/sept cycle buddies list where i do posting too, but being as you ladies are aso 2ww then wont do no harm me posting on this thread too.

So Lady blue, whats all this about you being a stripper? lol
Natalie - i'm sure your hair is lovely, and good for you for treating yourself, I'm just treating myself right now and cooking a cherry pie in the oven mmmee.

I wil;l be looking out for all you ladies, and hope u all get bfp's


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

It's certainly a busy thread tonight, and quite lighthearted, which is a welcome change for me! A bit of normal banter is always more uplifting!

Amanda, you have both overcome so much, it's great to hear you sound so positive. I hope you can hold onto that for the coming days.    

We have also decided that if this turns out to be a BFN, then we're going to try again with another donor egg cycle. Try, try and try again - that's my motto! (well, for now anyway!) 
(We did start with IVF, but I was DX with Prem. Menopause, so had to go DE route. 1 fresh and 2 FET's so far - onward and upward!)

As for the pole dancing....it's only a speciality of mine!!!!  
I could give you lessons if you're up for it! In fact, party on!!!! Everyone, quick, round to Amanda's for a make up party with NatalieB, a chinese take away, and followed by pole dancing lessons with me!    

Hi to you too Kelly, welcome to this thread. Maybe you could bring a piece of that cherry pie to the party?!

What a shame about your clinic not freezing your remaining embies. Still, let's hope that the two you're carrying turn out to be BFP's on the 12th!

Good luck girlies  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ajax, you really do sound very brave , go girl!!!!
It will happen for you soon sweetie, i know it!!!
Im at UCH warren street. 
Ive just cooked chicken satay it was lovely if i do say so myself!!!

Welcome Kelly, the more the merrier,
how you feeling this evening?


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning gals,

How are we all feeling today??

Well i really was not quite so brave in the early hours of this morning when i was suffering with what i can only describe as bad period pains.  Luckily seems to have passed and i keep asking DH is my (.)(.)'s have changed etc....think he may be losing the will to carry on with all my moans!!!!

Well im away to take DD to school then gonna come home, have a lovely breakfast and them maybe sleep!LOL Really did not want to get up this morning!

I love the idea of that party ladyblue - sounds hysterical! 

Oh and guess who is off to Florida and New York in exactly 8 days time!!!  The whole plan was that if it doesnt work we can have time together to get our heads round it and if it does work then i can relax before going back to work!!
ANyone else holidaying in the near future.
Love to all
Amanda xxx


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi girls,

thanks for asking about me. I'm at home with a rotten cold at the mo, so mostly lying in bed etc. I'm glad to see you're all managing to keep a sense of humour.   I've enjoyed your posts a lot. 

Apart from the cold, I'm feeling OK. I'm v glad to have got through the first week. This week feels different, I'm not so dead keen to get to test date anymore, as I'm enjoying being in my little bubble where I know there are embies in there. I think that's part of preparing for the worst. However, that said, I'm feeling very positive - so much so that i haven't been posting because I don't want to jinx myself by talking about it. I have no symptoms at all - odd twinges in my ovaries and boobs, but I put that down to the cyclogest. 

Hope all you girls are managing the stress. At least now I'm ill DH and I have stopped bickering! 

Roo
x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Good evening girlies,

I've had a mad busy day in the office today - not what I'm used to, believe me!
I also did a spot of volunteer teaching (French) to some kids at our local primary school - only half an hour but I am now officially knackered!!

I have just arrived home, and boy, does a holiday to Florida sound soooo good to me - you lucky thing, Amanda!   Is there room in your suitcase for a not so little one?  

Hi Roo, great to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your cold, terrible timing! Loads of the lads at work have colds, and I'm dreading the inevitable passing on of the virus - they're not so free and easy with their wallets in a bar, believe me!  

I know what you mean about enjoying the feeling of having the embies tucked up safe and sound. I'll be sad soon enough, if it hasn't worked - maybe it's a case of burying my head in the sand, but if it is, I quite like the sand!!!!

I also keep feeling quietly hopeful. I don't know why, I know this cycle is a long shot, but I'm a natural optimist I suppose!
I keep feeling a tightness, low down. Someone else mentioned a pinching sensation (who has since had a BFP!), and I think, "That's me - that's what I'm feeling!) But it could just as easily be a pulled muscle or something  

Anyway, take care all, keep the positive vibe going!      

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hiya

Firstly, Ladyblue - Do they let strippers near children or is that just modern society??!!   
Also i have tonnes of room in my suitcase as i am taking VERY little with me in order to stock up over on the other side of the pond    Literally, undies, swimming cossie, and 2-3 outfits so go on jump in!

Nat - you made chicken satay sound so yum last night that i had to cook some tonight - thanks for the suggestion!! 

Hello Roomby - nice to meet you   I too know exactly what you mean about enjoying the embies "being there".  

Ive been having the same weird tightening feelings - more like my stomach is being pulled lengthways if that makes sense although my AF type pains have been really stong this afternoon and evening so ive decided i am not going to guess one way or another!! Oh and also had really sharp shooting pains around my belly button in middle of night.  Cant have imagined that as they woke me up!! Maybe i am seriously   and beyond all help!!

Luv
Amanda x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hooray!!!!!!!!

I'm finally off on my hols!   
Should I bring sun tan lotion? I can't have any sun tan lines, especially in my line of work!  

As for the kids, they are the ones who have been teaching me some new moves!    God, I feel old!  

OMG, if we're having similar pains, then maybe...just maybe...!!! Ssshhhh, don't tempt fate!  

   to all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

I ain't tempting nothing!!!  

I have my brother, his wife and two teenagers arriving from Inverness tomorrow.  They are off to Florida too, on Saturday and are flying from Gatwick.  DH kindly offered to drive them there even though it is for 6.15am!! LOL  Anyway, they will be a very welcome distraction and hopefully if i am busy the time will go quicker and test day will be upon us.  That is the plan anyway.
My mum and dad are also flying out to Florida the following Saturday after we arrive there so i think i may have to have stripes or i may cause my dad to have a heart attack if i strip off completely!  Either that or my wacky mother might join in the strip parade and that would seriously gross my DH out!! 

Talk about feeling old.....it even happens to 26 yr olds!  My DD started a new school few weeks ago and i asked her if her teacher was young or old to which she replied "kind of young and old", so i then asked her if she  was older or younger than mummy to which she replied " probably about the same age".  Oh cute i think until i finally met the teacher......shes only wrinkly, very grey and retiring at xmas!!!  Nice to know i am aging so badly!!

Luv to all
Amanda x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies 
sorry not around yesterday, had a big row with DH(and i mean BIG!!!)
Over nothing but it just grow and grow.
We ended up disscussing stopping treatment and splitting up?
Today niether of us know what it was all about and are sweet again(must have been "THE CLOMID ZONE" 
Anyway, day 11 of 2ww and cant sleep from sweating and peeing(really sweating, anyone else?)
and have nasty on and off AF pains, tired and boobs starting to get sore so all the usual suspects of failure!!!!!

Whos going on holiday, can i come too?
Im glad you are loving my chicken satay, tonight i are mostly be eating Steak chiabatta sandwhiches with salad and horse radish(what part of the horse is his radish do you think?

Your all sounding really possitive today.... will be back tonight, save some vibes for me love Nat

P.s is anyone watching "love soup" im loving it her job in cosmetics is so true to life!, if your not you now all thinking "WHAT"


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hiya

Nat - Good to see you are still alive!  Sorry to hear about you and DH rowing.  It happens to the best of us.  I think that the stress caused by TTC, whether it be clomid, IUI or IVF makes or breaks a relationship.  I feel like i have been a grumpy cow for the last 6 weeks but luckily DH just ignores my mental moments!  Glad you are back on track though 

Sorry but i do not have a clue what you were on about as i have not watched "love soup" but you have me curious now!

Well i was woken during the night with AF type pains and they are still on and off.....really doing my brain in now and im going from a crying heap to "normal" and back again in 5 seconds flat!  Really wondering if i should test early or not.......i know, i know, its not a great idea but i really hate the thought of not making test day.  I would rather test knowing there may be SOME hope of a +ve rather than seeing AF and knowing its all over.  Hope that does not sound too screwed up! 

Oh well, wishing you all a happy day

Luv n hugs

Amanda x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Amanda,
I nearly brought a pee stick today aswell(reaally hard for me cos i work in BOOTS!!!)
I have AF pains and a thick white CRM so thinking its negative this month but figured if i can confirm its neg will stop stressing bout test date right now!
But i wouldnt believe it anyway as i only truely believe its over when i get full on AF,so not gonna help much eh? unless its possitive and then i wont believe it anyway cos tested too early      

What im trying to say is "dont do it hun, not long to go now"!!!!!!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi All,

Hey Nat, sounds like it's not just your hormones that have been raging, huh?!  
Glad it's all ok now, we can all do without that sort of stress! (unfortunately though, I think it's a normal part of life!)

Amanda, you stay away from those HPT's! They are   
Don't make me call upon my fellow boys in blue    
Obviously they will get there in double quick time, seeing as it's one of their own calling!  

Seriously girls, the end of the 2ww is getting closer, and I think that these next few days are the worst.
I can usually keep a reasonably cheerful outlook in the early part, but the final outcome is fast approaching, and a big part of me dreads this. I don't want to have to deal with another BFN!
So, hang in there girlies, we're gonna find out soon enough!

I think my DH senses this unease in me, 'cos he is busy cooking his speciality (bangers and mash) as I type this!  
When I say speciality, I mean it is the only thing he can cook, but let's not knock it!
Oh, and bless him, he needs me to tell him that he is 'the best' at cookng bangers and mash - typical fragile male ego!  

Anyway, gotta go and eat with appropriate gusto, and watch 'corres' whilst I'm at it - Heaven! 

ladyblue
   x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

How funny my DH is downstairs cooking steak(he cooks that best, all he can cook too!!! )
Enjoy,
Speak later mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm steak chiabatta


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Bloody computers!***!!!  

I have been trying all day to get online, but my network has been down for hours - frustrating isn't the word!  

Hi Nat, hope you are feeling ok today, and DH is all sweetness and light! Not long for you to go now. I really, really hope you get a positive, you sound like such a nice person, you really deserve it. Sending you loads of     and    

Ditto for you Amanda, let us be lucky for once! Loads of    and     to you too! Have you managed to stay away from the evil pee sticks?!

Roomby, you and I have slightly longer to wait, but I have my fingers and toes crossed as tightly as I can! I can't wait, yet at the same time I dread it! 

Girls,    and  may all our dreams come true.

  to you all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey there

I have managed to stay away from pee sticks, even though i wass in Superdrug today!!  How good am i??!!

This is getting harder and harder each day and i am crying tonnes already!!  

Have so many aches/pains that i really have to stop analizing or i am gonna go insane!

Sending loads of love and   vibes to every single one of you on this 2 ww.

Love to all

Amanda xx
PS sorry this is so brief but i have bro and family here and cannot be too rude!! x


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Sending     to everyone. Personally, I'm going completely nuts now. Dont' know whether I want to test or not. Sometimes I really do and sometimes I really don't. Insane amounts of knicker checking going on. But, no pee sticks. Being very firm on that one.

Everyone here gets a







for going through so much,

Roo
x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have just got back from my second reflexology session, and it was so relaxing! I LOVE it!!
I have no idea if it helps with implantation, but it makes me feel sooooo good, it's gotta be good!!!  

Roo, I know what you mean. These last few days are definitely the worst!  
My boobs have gone tender again, and I swear they have grown! But we read so much into everything, it drives us insane, doesn't it? Hang on in there, babes, not long now!

Ajax, you were so good for resisting any temptation to buy the evil peesticks whilst in Superdrug!
It must be good to have your family around at the moment. At least they will distract you for a while!  

Nat, haven't heard from you in a while. Hope that is not a bad sign?   

I am off to Cardiff for the weekend, so I won't be back until Sunday.
I just want to wish you both all the luck in the world for tomorrow.
Keep in touch, won't you?

              
         

ladyblue
    x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Ladyblue, Amanda and Roo.
Sorry not around but i dont have access to a computer during the day so sneak in posts in evening before me dinner 

Hope you are all well? Ladyblue.... thanks for saying i sound like a nice person(i am!! ) enjoy your weekend away hun, take it easy and i will speak to you next week. xxx

Amanda... hope you enjoying having your family to stay and well done for avoiding the pee sticks(i nearly brought one today aswell but im not gonna test unless my AF is late!)
Good luck sweetheart, let me know. Im working tomorrow so ill check your posts first thing. xxx

Roo...well done for staying away from pee sticks hun, im with you im not testing!!!!
Am checking knickers though far to offten to be sane 

well....day 29 and AF due on sunday.
all the signs that the b**ch is on her way, wind, bloating. sore boobs, feel sick, back ache, tired and emotional.
New symtoms for this month.... thick white CRM, niggly sharp feeling under belly button?(could be good, but being me i doubt it!)

Good luck girls PLEASE BE OUR MONTH LORD!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tell me about pee sticks

My mind is racing!!!!!!!


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

wannabe - peesticks = pregnancy tests


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

I am testing on Oct 12th!  I've had cramping whenever I need the toilet and quite a bit of bloating and wind - haha! I've also had twinges.

Has anyone else had these symptons?

Soulcyster


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey soulcyster, I test on 12th oct, and have exact same symptoms u describe, and today my tummy feels even more tender like a bruised feeling, I keep having twinges of a pinchy pain achey feeling usually on either side of ovary area, I have wind and constipated but I guess it could all just be the cyclogest as what many people put it down to.
I have tried to anerlize everything over and over again, but it just gives u a brain ache after a while lol

I guess what i really wanna say is i know how u r feelin and the waitings dreadfull but not long now!

GOODLUCK


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello all

Hope everyone is still hanging on in there?! 

My 2ww is finally over and i never in my wildest of dreams ever imagined that i would be able to share my joy of a     with all you lovely ladies.  I am completely stuck for words(anyone who knows me will know this is not normal!) and i really cannot believe that IVF worked for us on the first attempt and i fully appreciate how blessed we have been.  I know there is still a very long road to be travelled upon and therefor i wont be able to fully enjoy things yet but the very fact we have got to this point means somuch to both my DH and I.

I truely wish each and everyone of you the very same good fortune.

Nat - i really hope that AF has stayed away.....i have had all the symptoms you have described, especially the belly button pains!! 
Ladyblue - I hope that you have a fab weekend and i hope that Monday brings joy.
Sasha - Thinking of you    
Roo - How are things with you?
Kelly - twinges are pretty normal - have had them on and off the whole past 2 weeks!

Going to re-enter my little bubble now.

Love and hugs to you all

Amandaxxx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations Amanda on your BFP!!!      

You must be on  

Heres to a happy and healthy 8 months - enjoy it, youve worked hard enough for it!!
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

Thought I would drop in on this thread ..

Congratulations Amanda on your BFP ..  I too was fortunate and got a bfp first time ...I am still worrying now but I think thats gonna be for the next 18 years !!! ....

Good luck to all you 2ww'ers  .. Hoping your dream comes true ..

  

Love 
Wanda
x x


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
CONGRATULATIONS AMAMDA. you sound over the moon. (we share your dream)


(Is it really only saturday, I thought it was only 24 hours in a day. It's beginning to feel a lot more. Can you tell im a little impatient.   hehe)
Im feeling    
Lastnight was a huge hurdle for us. Todays been a good day.

Hope everyones well. Keep  and 
Love and Luck to you all with huge amounts of   
Skyred


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Amanda      
have PM you.xxx

Hello Kelly, how you getting on sweetheart?
Welcome, skyred, leanne, wannabemummy,wanda and soulcyster  

Roo, how ya feeling sweets?


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi, I'm back!

And I've returned to fantstic news!!
Amanda, a   , I'm so excited for you!
           

There is a huge silly grin on my face right now!
I hope you have a healthy, happy pregnancy, one that you can really enjoy!

Nat, I take it today is the day for you?
I am sending you as much        as I can! 
I truly hope all your dreams come true  
I have everything crossed for you!

Roo and Skyred, it's our turn tomorrow!    
Stay away from the   peesticks!
I hope it is good news all round, I think everyone deserves their dreams to come true!
    to all.

Welcome to all the new girls, I hope your 2ww is soon over, and you all get the positive results you want!
I would say stop analysing all your signs and symptoms, 'cos they could mean anything or nothing!
BUT, we all do it, we can't resist!
For your info, I've had loads of nipping, pinching sensations very low down, mainly on the left, but sometimes on the right aswell.
I also feel very bloated and heavy, and am peeing a lot. All of these could be explained by medication etc........but you just never know!! 
I'm still hoping, hoping, hoping!

Anyway,   to one and all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks to all for the lovely words.

Still not believing it!!

Ladyblue - Wishing you every bit of luck for tomorrow.....really hoping that you will be joining me up here in the clouds!  My main symptom over the past 4 days has been exhaustion during the day after doing very little but i just put that down to being a lazy moo!

Nat hunny - how are you doing?

Roo and skyred - Good luck for tomorrow!

Luv to all

Amanda x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi you guys,
Welcome back Ladyblue, how was your weekend?
Amanda, how ya feeling today?
Roo, sky and ladyblue wishing you all loadsa luck for tomorrow 

I still havnt tested, i feel really bloated,bruised almost and i feel so sick 24/7 like i could actually be sick!(i dont think thats normal if you are pregnant? im very tired and emotional today.
I really am 50/50 on this one, have all the pains but news ones too.
I really cant bring myself to test.
just found out today that someone i know whos trying to get pregnant for her partner(doesnt even want kids) is pregnant after 2 months! and has been heavily drinking all the way through that, without parner knowing! 
Im gonna have to pretend to be happy for her 

Someone cheer me up? x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

A little dancey pooh to cheer Nat up:

        

Are you gonna test sweetie Lets hope there is     for you this month!

Love as always

Amanda x


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope it's okay to pop in on this thread,

Natalie, just wanted to wish you loads of   .Really hoping it is your month!

Dh and i made up after my silly tantrum but night ended up really bad when i spilt a whole glass of red wine over my cream three-piece!!! Thank god most of it has come out! Today has been better but still tormented by the whole am i/aren't i thing. Decided can't face testing as deep down pretty sure af will get me on wednesday (she says after ordering a pack of 50 pg tests off the net tonight!!!) 

Anway, wishing you loads of luck and wishing   for you.

love Tasha xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi All,

My weekend was fine, although I had to go to bed early as I was so tired! ME!! Party animal that I normally am!!  
I must be losing my touch, or is it just getting old?!! Don't you dare agree with me!!  

Nat, I wish I could think of something witty to say, to cheer you up, but I can't!   
All I can say, is to ignore anything that is happening to other people, and just concentrate on yourself.
You can't influence or change others, what they get up to  is up to them.  
You are your No. 1 priority, so concentrate on yourself! You deserve it!!  

I would guess that the sick feeling is a good sign? 
It's usually more associated with pregnancy than AF. I hope so , anyway!  
I think you should only test when you are ready to test. My thoughts are with you.   

I am also feeling really bloated/heavy. I have to say, that if tomorrows result is a BFN, then I am going to have one mother of an AF!!  

Amanda, I'm aiming high, girl. You'd better watch out, up there in those clouds!  
(And place some big padded cushions on the ground, in case I come crashing back down to earth with an almighty thump!!)

Love to all,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quick post to say good luck to ladyblue and me (and anyone else who is testing today - sorry If i've missed you out). I've been feeling really tired too. Hopefully, this is a good sign and not just a result of losing sleep and being up typing (and knicker checking) at 4.30 am! 

                          

Roo
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

GOOD LUCK GIRLS IM PRAYING FOR YOU LOVELY LADIES TODAY!!!

Thanks for all your kind words, Tasha, Ladyblue Amanda and Roo


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good luck, thinking of those testing today, you all sound so positive about your symptoms and I'm willing you all to have        

Much love and luck,

Here's some baby dust..........          

and this for a happy ending........


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Thinking of all you special ladies today who are testing.

Love to you all

Amanda xxx


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi girls,

just wanted to let you know that it's a BFN for us.

Roo
x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,

I am gutted to say it's a      for us too.  

I am not too bad, just sort of resigned to it. Although it's such a beautiful day outside, and I can't help feeling that it should be raining or something! 

Amanda, I think you must have put a trampoline under me, 'cos it feels like I am just bouncing right back!  
I will not let this beat us. We are going to stay positive, and try again as soon as we can. (Already e-mailed IM and told them this!)
It will be our turn one day. 

Roo, gutted for you too babes.  
I hope you are coping ok and have lots of support around you.  
Will you be trying again too?

Nat, have you tested yet? 
I only want to know for selfish reasons - I need some good news to help cheer me up!  
I hope that you'll be telling us of a BFP soon!  

Well, gotta go and book a restaurant now. 
I am definitely NOT cooking tonight - I need some pampering!
And I WILL be drinking loads of wine with my meal tonight!
Chocolate will do for this afternoon!  

Bye girls, take care, and thanks for being so supportive during this 2ww.

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh Roo 

I am terribly sorry to hear that you didnt get the result you deserved.

Sending you a big hug and much love

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Ladyblue,
Sorry our posts must have crossed.

I am absolutely gutted for you and Dh   I really did hope this would be your time!

I am pleased that you are getting back in the saddle so to speak and giving tx another blast.

Please, please stay in touch with me and IM me whenever you feel like it - i have had so much support from you all that it would be a shame to "go our seperate ways!"

Massive hugs and much love to you

Amanda xxx

PS - there is still room in my suitcae if u can be at mine for 6am Wed morning!!!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

Just wanted to say thanks for all your support too.
Will defo stay in touch, I want to know how you get on with all your scans etc - you never know , it could be twins!  

I am sorely tempted to clamber into your suitcase, but I have organised to go and stay with Mum and Dad for a few days.
They live miles away up North, and I haven't seen them for ages. 
(That sounds bad, but we are very close, and phone all the time!)
I just want to recharge my batteries a bit, and only Mums can give that proper TLC thing!  

I bet you're looking forward to getting away too, and to have your family around you to help you celebrate is an added bonus!
Enjoy yourself, you deserve it, and make sure you IM me when you get back!

TTFN

ladyblue
    x


----------



## beth rayney (Jun 27, 2005)

Dear Roo and DH
I have been thinking of you both so much recently, thought I'd log on to see how you are.  I don't know what a BFN is so still in the dark with respect to your results.
If you feel like a chat please let me know and I'll call, anytime ... pref not 4am though!
Lots and lots of love to you both, it was so lovely to see you, if not briefly, in London.
beth


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Roo and Ladyblue.....big hugs to you both 

Natalie ~ hope you are ok and got good news today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,
Im so sorry Ladyblue hope you are ok? you sound very possitive! 
Sorry for all the BFN this month 
And well done all the the BFP 

Im still in limbo girls have not tested and really dont want too!
I want to stay in my bubble as long as possible.
Im feeling 50/50 got some niggles but not really any AF pains.
Still bloated and very windy 
Still feeling sick most of the time but i get all that before AF too 

Im day 32 today which is when AF normally comes so probably be on here in tears very soon!!!

God Bless you all. xxxx


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi ladies,

just wanted to say thanks for all the sympathy and hugs and to send lots of           to those who are still waiting. I really hope it works out for you all. 

Roo
x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi gals

Ladyblue - Hope you had a nice dinner last night.....can u tell i love food??!!  How are you feeling today petal??  Sending you a big   in anycase!

Natalie - Hiya babes!  Ohhh its getting exciting with you now!!  I am just mad that i wont be around to know how you get on until its all over!!  As i said to ladyblue yesterday, please please stay in touch!

Roo- Hope you are ok Sweetie?!  for you too!

Well i am not packed and am leaving for the airport at 6am tomorrow morning!  I am not a very good flyer at the best of times and now i HAVE to stay calm, whilst having a panic.  Oh and i cannot have a vodka IV or any over the counter sedatives.  I do have bach's rescue spay but im seriously trying to get the top off so i can polish off the whole bottle!!!LOL  
Well, thats it, God willing i will be back in around 2 and a half weeks, complete with extra lard and sunburn!

Take care everyone and Loads of love and luck

Amanda xxx


----------



## Clari (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi

I've just been reading all your postings and it amazes me as to how many of us are going through the same thing.  I'm new here and don't know where to start.  Basically, this is our first go at ICSI.  We were quite lucky to get 9 eggs fertilised.  I had 2 embryos transferred yesterday.  One embryo had 12 cells and the other 10 cells.  Does anyone out there know if this is considered to be good?  Sorry for my ignorance.

Amanda, congrats on your positive results.  At the time of your embryos transfer, were you told if they were grade a or b?  Before you took your test, did you have any 'weird' symtoms?

I'm so sorry to all the other ladies who came back with BNP results, please don't give up.  Did the hospital explain why the BNP results?

Karen


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Karen
Congratulations on the embie transfer.

My embryo's were - 1 x grade 1 which was 8 cell and 1 x grade 2 which was a 7 cell.  I really do not know how they worked it out and they never mentioned a or b.  I think you have to be guided by the doctors and the embryologists as they are the ones who know what they are doing.  My Cons and embryologist were really really pleased with ours so we had to be content with that.  We too had ICSI in the end, and we had 8 eggs collected, 5 of which initially fertilized.  We only had 2 which went onto develop properly at day 3, which were replaced and we do not have any frosties.  I would say 12 and 10 cell was pretty darn good!         

Unfortunatley, Pg and AF symptoms are SO alike that it is very difficult to judge even on test day.  I started having cramps from about day 6 post transfer which are still with me now.  The only other one thing i noticed was being really tired after doing very little but this only crept in 2 days or so before test.

Hope everything works out well for you - keep in touch

Amanda xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

BFN


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Really sorry to hear that Natalie.



Af is such a cow!

love Tasha xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Nat - i have PM'd you.

Sending you one huge   here too.

Love 
Amanda x


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Nat, I'm so sorry sweetheart.   

Roo
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Roo 
im ok at mo just waiting for AF.
My Clinic is in process of movin so i may not have IUI this month(pleased) 
Just Clomid this month so lots of BMS 
The IUI really stresses us out so it will be good to be a bit more natral this month.
any advice on keeping healthy? how to thin crm, thicken womb and dates etc? would be appreiated.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tasha and Karen......here's the link to the 2ww thread, i've added you both to the list there and you're very welcome to join all the others chatting 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38934.msg474946#msg474946

Loads of luck to you both, Lizzy xxx


----------

